# Duck Weed



## garritto (Feb 3, 2005)

I recently added a bunch of duck weed to my tank of five 3 inch piranhas. For those of you that don't know, duck weed is a tiny plant that floats on the surface and resembles a mini 4 leaf clover. It also reproduces like crazy. I added the duck weed so my piranhas would feel more secure in their little home. Anyway, I soon realized that my filter was sucking up all the duck weed, I didn't realize it would happen I guess. Any suggestions on what filters would work so that it doesn't clog up. I know that an undergravel would work, but its too much of a hassle for me to install one, and I don't really like them anyway. What about a hang on hot magnum?? Right now I have two whisper power filters. Thanks for the help


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ive had duckweed in my tank theres really not much you can do unless you have an undergravel...it shitty because when they get put down in the under tow of the water fall they seem to get sucked in the filter

i could suggest a canister filter that has minimal agitation of the surface


----------



## garritto (Feb 3, 2005)

So what kind of filter(s) do you have in your tank with the duck weed??


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

when i had duckweed i was running a fluval 303 and i had the out take submerged just a bit under the surface this way i didnt disturb the duckweed


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ps.....you can run any sized canister as long as you dont break the surface


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

I hate duckweeds, they always have this problem. Try the bigger version of them -> frogbits.


----------



## garritto (Feb 3, 2005)

So if you aren't breaking the surface I suppose you need an air pump to oxygenate the water, or does the filter do enough?


----------



## garritto (Feb 3, 2005)

So do most LFS's have these Frogbits??


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The only suggestion I can give you is to take out the duck weed. In the past I had duck weed in my tank, because I thought it was a good natural way too dim the lights in my tank. After a couple of weeks there was so much weed in the tank and in my fliter that my filter didn't even work









Another experience that I have had with duck weed is that it is very hard too get rid off. So therefor I don't use duck weed in my tanks anymore


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to plant forum


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

So is Frogbits a good solution for a floating plant? I have been searching for a good one for some time.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You could attach some fishing line to both ends of the tank making a barrier that the duckweed can't get over, and keep all the duckweed on the opposite side of your filter. Maybe it'd work


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

I have duckweed in my 150gallon with two Emporer 330 and a HOT magnum. I have extended the intakes of the filters to the bottom of the tank. The duckweed stays on top away from the intakes.


----------

